# Saint Martinville, LA- F 1yr, Seized for cruelty



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*St Martin Parish Animal Control
1004 Industrial Prk Rd
Saint Martinville, LA 70582 *


This is a crosspost. I have no other information.

From: Cathy
Date: Jun 4, 2008 8:59 AM
Cross-Posting
POUND/Sherriff










If you can't adopt me, please FOSTER ME, it could save my life!

I am about 1 year old and a female German Shepherd. I am a sweet girl but did not have much luck so far. I am still quite thin even though I now weigh around 50 lbs, but when I first arrived I only weighed 28 lbs! I was seized by animal control because the people who had mean were cruel to me. Do I resent it? No, actually I get very attached to whomever cares for me, and I become protective.

I would be a great companion for a single woman who lives by herself: she would feel safe with me, even though I am not mean at all!

(By the way, because I am current on my rabies vaccination, the adoption fee would be $55.00 instead of $65.

They love me over there, at the pound, but... pets are killed every Tuesday and I may be next... If you think you and I could live together, PLEASE HURRY, I have only so much time left... Look at me and tell me I don't deserve to live! Please adopt me or foster me BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE! Call (337) 394-1220 AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. DO NOT E-MAIL, the volunteers who posted me on this site have no additional information, you would just be wasting precious time. Just call (337) 394-1220 NOW! It may be difficult to reach someone on the phone because the staff has so much to do, but leave a message and please keep trying.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Row*

Poor little thing. She has the same look as our Heidi did when we first got her. I can't believe she weighed only 28 lbs. Heidi was 48 and was as skinny as a rail. I hope that someone can give this little girl a nice home. She deserves it after being treated so badly.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Row*

I can provide transport help in Northern California. If needed, please PM me as I might not be following this thread (got a couple of seniors to check on) but let me know if I can help out.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Row*

Bump!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Row*

Bump!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Row*

Bumping this little girl, anyone able to help?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Ro*

this may be a typo. 337 is a Louisiana (LA) area code. if there is a way to find out for sure and alter the heading, it may make all the difference for this little girl.

(if it werent 1:38am i'd call myself)


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Ro*

I am so glad you caught that - You are right!

Mods - Can you please change the heading?

She is here:

St Martin Parish Animal Control

1004 Industrial Prk Rd
Saint Martinville, LA 70582


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

Next person that posts - just reply to my post and it will retain the heading. However, it doesn't reflect it in the forum list as changed, so still need a mod to change that. This girl is adorable!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

ok, heres another post to help out


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

Just wanted to point out that I can't help with transport since he is not in my state. Sorry, just don't want others to depend on me not realizing the states been changed.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

Shouldn't the subject line be changed too? It still says "LA, California."


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

I notified the mods so hopefully they can change it


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, California-1YO Seized for cruelty Death Row*

This will be my first post and, as tears flow, probably the saddest. Last Wed, my 13+ year old rescue Holly left this world. I was on DogsinDanger when I ran across this dog in a Lousiana pound. She looks almost identical to the day Holly came to me from a drug dealer. My mother then had a cardiac emergency and when I got back to the site, DID was posting that she was put down. 

I came to this wonderful site as a result of the loss of Holly (one of many, many losses over these years), and I am stunned to find wonderful people here who also found this dog.

I honestly feel like I've lost Holly all over again. I also feel responsible that she did not make it out. Bless all here who try so hard to help - you are truly angels.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Title of thread has been changed.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Saint Martinville, LA- F 1yr, Seized for cruel*

unfortunately, from IntuitDog, it seems this girl was pts








she's still listed on petfinder...

*JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE. SHE'S STILL ALIVE!!!*


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Saint Martinville, LA- F 1yr, Seized for cruel*

OMG - It never occurred to me to call - I was so upset when I saw her picture and date of death (In Memoriam) on DID, I just gave up hope. Thank you so much for this info - just raised my spirits to the stars!

I am going to make it my personal mission to find out what the procedure is at DID for listing the death of a dog - maybe it's an automatic thing that happens if the shelter involved does not notify DID of the dog's status after the stated euth date. This is something we definitely need to know. I have been devastated by missing an opportunity to help this girl in some way and could easily have missed the opportunity twice.

Thank you again, so very much!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Saint Martinville, LA- F 1yr, Seized for cruel*

from dogsindanger.com

There are two ways that a dog's name and photo will go into memorial: 1) the shelter logs in and changes the dog's status to euthanized; or 2) if the dog's scheduled euthanasia date passes, and the dog's status is not updated by the shelter, the dog's name and photo will automatically roll over to memorial. In either case, this can be changed by the shelter if needed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Saint Martinville, LA- F 1yr, Seized for cruel*

I've learned...ALWAYS call.........


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Saint Martinville, LA- F 1yr, Seized for cruel*



> Originally Posted By: IntuitDog OMG - It never occurred to me to call - I was so upset when I saw her picture and date of death (In Memoriam) on DID, I just gave up hope. Thank you so much for this info - just raised my spirits to the stars!
> 
> I am going to make it my personal mission to find out what the procedure is at DID for listing the death of a dog - maybe it's an automatic thing that happens if the shelter involved does not notify DID of the dog's status after the stated euth date. This is something we definitely need to know. I have been devastated by missing an opportunity to help this girl in some way and could easily have missed the opportunity twice.
> 
> Thank you again, so very much!




Here is the Petfinder link to this dog:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10967969


And info:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

POUND/Sherriff













St. Martin Parish Animal Control
St. Martinville, LA
(337) 394-1220
[email protected] 



German Shepherd Dog

Size: Large
Age: Adult
Sex: Female
ID: 590930 

Notes: 

If you can't adopt me, please FOSTER ME, it could save my life!

I am about 1 year old and a female German Shepherd mix. I am a sweet girl but did not have much luck so far. I am still quite thin even though I now weigh around 50 lbs, but when I first arrived I only weighed 28 lbs! I was seized by animal control because the people who had mean were cruel to me. Do I resent it? No, actually I get very attached to whomever cares for me, and I become protective. I would be a great companion for a single woman who lives by herself: she would feel safe with me, even though I am not mean at all!


(By the way, because I am current on my rabies vaccination, the adoption fee would be $55.00 instead of $65.)


They love me over there, at the pound, but... pets are killed every Tuesday and I may be next... If you think you and I could live together, PLEASE HURRY, I have only so much time left... Look at me and tell me I don't deserve to live! Please adopt me or foster me BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE! Call (337) 394-1220 AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. DO NOT E-MAIL, the volunteers who posted me on this site have no additional information, you would just be wasting precious time. Just call (337) 394-1220 NOW! It may be difficult to reach someone on the phone because the staff has so much to do, but leave a message and please keep trying. 

CAN'T ADOPT BUT STILL WANT TO HELP?
Making a donation will make it easier for a rescue group to "pull" a dog by helping with the financial aspect of the rescue.
When donating, please specify the pet, or indicate "pound pets". Your donations will be forwarded to the group who saves this pet, and if not, to help another pound pet.
Go to http://stmartinhumane.org/guardian_angel/Pound/HelpingSMACFpets/helping.htm
THANKS!


Not sure yet? THIS PET CAN BE FOSTERED: you provide the love and care and the rest of the basics are provided for you. This gives you the opportunity to get to know the pet before adoption, or to keep it safe and healthy while it waits for a permanent home. Foster homes give many rescued animals another chance for life. 

---------------------------------------
The St. Martin Parish Animal Control Facility's address is 1004 Industrial Park Road, St. Martinville LA 70582. The opening hours have changed! The new hours are Tuesday through Friday, 9 am - 6 pm. Saturday 9 am - 2 pm. Closed on Sunday and Monday. Some pets are killed on Tuesday or Friday. DO NOT PROCRASTINATE!

Adoptions are on a first come first served basis (this is why it is a good idea to call first). The $65 adoption fee entitles you to a $50 



*** I would get in touch with the shelter before they open ASAP - and try emailing them NOW!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Saint Martinville, LA- F 1yr, Seized for cruel*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Update: 10:30 a.m. EST/Sat: Just off the phone with shelter - Spoke to Monique: This dog was 1 of 2 from a bad (drugs) situation (male did not survive). Under these circumstances, the shelter is making every effort to get her to rescue. Potential transport may be via Frans Pet Haven. There is also an effort under way to get more pictures of this girl up, hopefully at Petfinders. As so accurately pointed out by others, inquiries need to be handled directly by phone call to the shelter as info is being cross-posted and may be inaccurate: Any money donated directly to the shelter will not go to saving a particular dog and is put in general fund for all. Also, the shelter is open on the weekends, not just M-F.

Emotionally, I want this dog, especially after learning that her circumstances are nearly identical to my Holly. Realistically, because of circumstances beyond my control, it may not be in her best interest to come to me right now. I physically must be away from my home for long periods of time, and I have other animals in my home who have been there long-term. Those of you who have worked with the abused and neglected know that bringing a new animal into the house requires great patience, understanding, and high vigilence until you have a handle on problems unique to that dog. For the safety of all involved, I need to be there 24/7 and I physically cannot right now.

The bottom line is getting her to rescue or safe foster asap. I am forwarding my direct contact info to the shelter and will contact Fran's to inquire about transport potential. I will post all info here. I only ask that if someone else is aware of her being pulled in the meantime, please post the details. I'm willing to make phone calls, get info, coordinate, whatever I can do given my distance from the shelter. Having worked exclusively locally, my inexperience lies with long-distance rescue availability, etc - please don't hesitate to educate me!

Finally, yes, I'm new here and I've jumped right into the deep end amongst obvious veterans of working long-distance to save an animal. I didn't plan on it, but this dog so far away touched my heart, and any small way I can contribute to helping her have another chance at a life with love and without ugliness and pain, I would consider a privilege.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for all of your hard work in helping this pup and welcome to the board!! *fingers crossed for her*


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMThank you for all of your hard work in helping this pup and welcome to the board!! *fingers crossed for her*


Thanks Cindy - A little encouragemet right now is going a long way. First time in my life I can't just step up and take the dog home myself. I don't like this feeling one bit but it's not about me, so I'll get over it! Please do keep wishing and hoping for this girl that shelter staff refer to as a "darling."


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

bump


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

I've contacted the shelter and asked for an update and any new info - vetting, spayed, behavior with other animals, anything at all that might help get her out..waiting to hear. I did take a look at DID again and she's back with updated pictures, looks like she has had at least a bath.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Update - Sunday 06-15-08 p.m.

Just heard from Monique at St. Martin Parish - Sheriff may possibly go to a rescue in Lousiana - but not finalized and still open to any rescue that will arrange/fund transport. I do not know the LA rescue name yet. 

Her health continues to improve - still don't know entire story of what was done to her, but she is apparently making progress.
From what little I do know, this girl has had a rough time but cross all our fingers - things are looking up!

I have asked the shelter to let me know asap if she is pulled or if status changes. My distance from LA is proving prohibitive in finding a fit for her but I've told St. Parish I will not stop trying until I have no other choice.

It is my impression that this facility is trying hard to improve the situation for their animals overall and I applaud their efforts.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you IntuitDog, I am really pulling for her!


----------



## pattip (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeath Ro*

Went to "Dogs In Danger" web site and discovered "Sherriff" yesterday, Thursday. The site says her kill date is today, (it's now 1 AM) Friday, June 27, 2008. I called the shelter yesterday and left several phone messages but no one returned my call. If she is still at the shelter, I want to adopt her. I live 3 hours from the shelter so I have to depend on phone communication but am afraid they may not get the message in time. What else should I do? Does anyone know if she is still at the shelter or has been rescued?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

She's still on the Petfinder site:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10967969

Look at that face! Can't someone in her area help her? It looks like she might have a potential home!


----------



## pattip (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

I finally got through to a person at the shelter before they opened this morning. Sherriff is still there, alive and well. Someone, I think a foster home, was supposed to go pick her up yesterday but didn't. I told them I wanted to adopt her. I was told to be at the shelter between 9 AM and 2 PM tomorrow, Saturday, which I will be. If all goes well, Sherriff will be on her way to her forever home in MS in about 24 hours.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

Hooray! That's great news! Thank you for saving this little cutie. Keep us posted (and post pictures) when you can.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

Please let us know!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

Thanks is great!!


Please update when she is safe and yes pictures please.


----------



## pattip (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*








<span style='font-size: 14pt'> </span> Sherriff is safe! Out of the shelter and in her new "forever" home in MS. I really didn't think I was going to make it to the shelter in time to get her because the day started off with everything going wrong. I woke to a flat tire on the truck, when I got back home from having it repaired, I found that my pet hog had snapped the water faucet off so water was shooting every where. I had to take time to fix it or the rest of the animals wouldn't have water in their automatic waters. Once I finally got on the road, I ran into construction, serious rain storms, and that cop who stopped me for absolutely no reason. Oh okay, so I was going close to 90 MPH but I was on a section out in the country with no other cars around. Hey, sometime you just gotta do what you gotta do to get to an animal. When I told the cop "where I was going like my breeches was on fire," showed him the photocopy pictures of Sherriff and told him some of her story, he actually let me off without a speeding ticket. "You go on gurl and save that puppy" were his exact words. He did throw in the usual cop stuff like slow down some and be careful but he knew I wasn't listening since I was on a mission. In all my years of speeding I have never been let off from a ticket so I knew Sherriff and my luck was changing. I would make it to the shelter before 2 PM, which obviously I did. Not my much, but I did.
Ya'll, I have only known Sherriff in person for about 10 hours now but she has totally got me wrapped around her little paw already. I read her story on a couple web site so I had an idea what kind of situation she came from. The couple at the shelter gave me a little more detail about her past which makes the web site stories the very mild version. The male dog that was seized with her and didn't make it was so bad off that they couldn't move him. They actually had to put him down at the drug house. Sherriff weighed only 19 pounds when brought in and probably 5 pounds of that was her fur. We will never know what all she went through in her past... but, that was her past! 
I figured with her past, I would see some residual effects, some behavior problems, but so far really haven't. Well, except the one that breaks my heart and I understand. When I reach down to pet her head, she will cringe down for a split second since she still doesn't know me and isn't sure if my hand represents love or pain. The girl at the shelter said Sherriff doesn't like other dogs. They seem to aggreviate her so she likes to stay by herself. I didn't bother to tell her I have three other rescued dogs at home, one being possibly the largest Doberman in the South. This was not going to cause me to leave her there at the shelter since I knew I could work something out. Great news, ya'll! Everybody is getting along great with each other. As long as "Sarge" the Doberman, has one leg to attach himself to, he could care less who is on the other side of me. The "bossy twins" feel like they found Sherriff (in my truck) so they feel she is their dog. The closest thing we had to a dog fight was when, during playing, Sherriff stepped on Sasha's crippled leg. When Sasha yelped out in pain, Rocca, her sister ran over ready to fight thinking Sherriff had done it on purpose. Everyone calmed down, licked each other's faces and went back to being friends again.
Sherriff now lives on a farm and isn't sure what to think of some of the other animals. The goats were in their yard all running, jumping, butting heads and playing. Part of her wanted to get in the yard to run and play with them but part of her wasn't too sure about the head butting thing they were doing. She quickly decided she was more interested in the cows so she went by their fence. Cows are very nosey animals and were just as curious about her as she was about them. They kept trying to lick her through the fence but she wasn't going for that. When they started mooing, Sherriff tilts her head to one side than to the other and back again trying to figure that noise out. I took her off of her leash and put her on a fifty foot long rope so she could go in the pasture to run with the rest of the dogs. My other three dogs have learned to stay close by me when we are outside so they no longer need leashes. Sherriff went crazy running, jumping, playing with the other dogs and doing this silly belly crawl she does. It was great to see all of them playing so hard. It dawned on me that the length of that 50 foot rope may be the most freedom she has even had to run and play.
So, to everyone who has put so much into saving the life of Sherriff, you all have succeeded. An extra thanks to everyone at the St Martin Parish Animal Control for taking care of and loving Sherriff until I was able to find her. She is fine now and will be living right here forever. And I especially thank all of you because I have another great dog. Over the next few days, Sherriff and I will learn more about each other. It will take a little time but she will learn that she will never be mistreated again, that she is loved, wanted and will find comfort in that. Right now my front room is wall to wall with sleeping dogs, blankets, pillows and toys all because of the work you all do, the rescue groups, the shelter workers, etc. Hey, I just got an idea! If I get rid of the coffee table, I'll have room for one more. Well, maybe in time after Sherriff gets all settled in.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

That is so neat! Thank you so much for rescuing Sheriff and for sharing the story. You have absolutely made my day!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

This is great news! I'm so glad to hear that this cute little girl finally has a forever home. Be sure and keep a careful eye on her for the next few days/weeks. When we got Heidi, she was the perfect dog for the first week and then her true, slightly temperamental and excitable, personality came through (but we love her anyway!).

Keep us posted with pictures and the latest on Sheriff. And be sure and stick around the forum. There is a lot of really valuable information and supportive people here.

Thanks again for rescuing Sheriff. I hope everything works out great for all of you!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

By the way, I wanted to mention that when we first got Heidi, she had the same reaction to petting as Sherriff does. Whenever we went to pet her, she would whip her head around to see what we were doing and cower like she thought we were going to hit her. It was so sad. But now, she's fine with being petted all over--even by most strangers! So, she's come a long way, and I'm sure Sherriff will too!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

pjleh, hope you come back and keep us updated (with pictures!) I think this little dog has a bit of a following here!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: LA, St. Martinville-1YO Seized for crueltyDeat*

I've lost a lot of sleep over Sherriff and not a few tears - cannot begin to describe how happy I am that she made it, that someone close was able to step up. I did manage to get involved with another dog at SM that was ultimately taken by rescue, but I'm absolutely certain Monique and the other workers at the shelter were determined to get the best possible placement for Sherriff. I certainly learned a lot about the process of really long-distance rescue and I've definitely made a few friends along the way.

Pjleh - I was following her story before she made it to this forum. If at any point you feel it's appropriate, please contact me off the board. I actually have some things for her that I've gotten over the past few weeks. At the very least, when she allows a hug, please give her one for Jake and Holly. Thank you.


----------

